# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  CENTREFIRE SHOOTING RANGE? (Waikato)

## Macca

Hey guys

I've organised some time off work and am trying to organise some of the family to have a little shoot out get together, but our usual place is not currently available over the coming week.

Do you guys know anywhere around Taupo, Rotarua, Tauranga, Hamilton area of the waikato to shoot a few rifles from .223(suppressed) to .308(braked) out to say 300 metres at paper or steel for a day?

----------


## Beetroot

Cambridge has a range that goes to 200yards. I believe  there is a shooting complex in Tokoroa that is meant to be good, and there is a range in Otororanga. None of these I have been too.

----------


## stretch

NZDA range at TECT Park on the Tauranga - Rotorua road. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Rotorua NZDA have a range out to 300mtrs. Cliff at the Outdoorsman Headquarters is the  contact . How come the Tauranga AOS use ours if there's one available in the TECT Park??

----------


## Pengy

They don't want the locals to know who they are :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

> Rotorua NZDA have a range out to 300mtrs. Cliff at the Outdoorsman Headquarters is the  contact . How come the Tauranga AOS use ours if there's one available in the TECT Park??


Because it is only available for use on range days from what I have heard

----------


## Maca49

And they can't shoot for shit!

----------


## dfmaisey

> Rotorua NZDA have a range out to 300mtrs. Cliff at the Outdoorsman Headquarters is the  contact . How come the Tauranga AOS use ours if there's one available in the TECT Park??


Police 'management' are the reason for that decision. All Police training deemed to be performed on one specific designated range for the BOP region. The local police from Tga think it sucks and is a waste of their time travelling, but thats the way it is.

When we were setting up the ranges we offered to accomodate the local Police with a designated range for general staff training, then the option to use the 300m range occasionally if required for the AOS guys. Local guy who was in charge of training at the time was keen as, and for a few years while the TECT Park ranges were in the planning stages we were in occasional contact with them. But in the end upper management decided to do their own thing and essentially annexed the Rotorua range for their own use during the week, which was just before the tect park opened.  That's the way it has stayed since.

----------


## kimjon

> Cambridge has a range that goes to 200yards. I believe  there is a shooting complex in Tokoroa that is meant to be good, and there is a range in Otororanga. None of these I have been too.


Where abouts is the Cambridge one? I'd be keen on joining that one.

Cheers
Kj

----------


## hunter308

> Where abouts is the Cambridge one? I'd be keen on joining that one.
> 
> Cheers
> Kj


I would love to know too would save all the trips to taupo.

----------


## Willie

Also what about Whatawhata range?

I don't mind the haul to Rotorua as it gives me a chance to drop in to the Outdoorsman but would prefer not to have to do the trek.
Can anyone shed some light on the ranges in the areas?

----------


## Friwi

The Cambridge one is on a private farm.
They are actually having a shoot today. More kind of service rifle type shoot.


The Whatawhata one is closed for the winter. We will reopen in September. Only on some Saturday afternoons.This one is for F-class/long range target shoot from 300 to 1000yrds.

----------


## Savage1

> And they can't shoot for shit!


Really? I've seen some that are pretty bloody sharp. I'm sure you've seen a lot more of them shoot and had a lot more exposure to them than me though.

Is it because they're black? You're racist!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## zimmer

They or some division of them used to use an NZDA range where I used to shoot silos - you always knew when they had been, live rounds left behind in the grass.

----------


## Bagheera

This could be a sticky thread.  There's an enquiry every month or two.

*Waikato and nearby ranges:*

Whatawhata (F & TR)
Hangawera (private range contact El Borracho)
Bunker Hill
Hamilton Pistol club
Otorohanga (F & TR)
Tokoroa TSSC (South Waikato NZDA)
Dey st (indoor .22 Waikato NZDA)
Narrows Park (Air Rifle field Target)
Rotorua NZDA
Taupo NZDA
BOP NZDA TECT park

So, google for the NZDA branches' web sites and they have timetables.
The NRA fullbore Target Rifle ranges need a bit more research to track down contacts.  But all good freindly blokes.

*On this forum, use the search function:*
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...g-range-17833/
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...08/index2.html
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...waikato-17071/
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-range-18406/

*Other forum:*
FishnHunt - New Zealands Famous Hunting and Fishing Forum Since 1995 - Rifle range - Hamilton
FishnHunt - New Zealands Famous Hunting and Fishing Forum Since 1995 - RIFLE RANGE NEAR HAMILTON??

----------


## Willie

Hey can anyone shed some light on the Otorohanga range please such as access times, costs, contacts, induction process.

While I am not looking to enter competitions I am looking for somewhere closer to Hamilton to sight in and spend a day throwing lead at paper. More than happy to pay my dues and help out at working bees etc. 

Cheers for all information and yes I have googled their site just looking for information from the horses mouth so to speak.

----------


## Heisenburg

I'm in this boat as well, would be great to find out when they are having a club day. Seems like this would help a few people out in the Waikato area.

----------


## peril 787b

I'm the same, the private farm I've been using is only good to 100 meters,  and it's tough getting a weekend that suits them as well as me.

----------


## Vapour

Ok Guys, the Waikato Rifle Club may suit some of you.  Location is a farm on Scotsman Valley road - Please email waikatorifles@gmail.com for more information

We shoot every 3rd Sunday of the month, the morning session is dedicated to Service Rifle practice and involves actual match conditions for NZSRA Style shooting (New Zealand Service Rifle Association).  The afternoon session is designed for people who need to sight in or do their own practice.  In both cases the range is run with a range officer in charge - it is not a free for all - it is controlled shooting sessions.  Range goes out to 200(ish) yards.

The Otorohanga club is an NRA long range club (F-Class, etc etc) - it is very good (they have cool electronic targets) but it is not suited to sighting in there.  They are only open half of the year (summer months) - you may PM me for more details - ranges goes to 1000 yards.

Hamilton Pistol club also has a 50 metre (.223 only - at this stage) certified range but you need to be a Pistol Club member to shoot there.  This means going through the process to get your B endorsement (approx 8 months).  The beauty of this is that the club is available everyday (mostly) - If you want to try Pistol Shooting newbie nights are on Wednesday starting at 6pm. Hamilton Pistol Club

----------


## Heisenburg

Yeah i've tried in the past emailing the Waikato Rifle club but have had no response. A Sunday afternoon local shoot sounds like best case scenario.

----------


## Vapour

We have recently changed secretaries - the old one may have been a bit shit (i.e. Me) the new one should get back to you in a couple days - PM me if not, next shoot isn't until the 16th Aug

----------


## Maca49

[QUOTE=Gapped axe;374028]Rotorua NZDA have a range out to 300mtrs. Cliff at the Outdoorsman Headquarters is the  contact . How come the Tauranga AOS use ours if there's one available in the TECT Park

----------


## Friwi

Maybe they want to hide their ID from the locals...

----------


## stretch

> This could be a sticky thread.  There's an enquiry every month or two.
> 
> *Waikato and nearby ranges:*
> 
> Whatawhata (F & TR)
> Hangawera (private range contact El Borracho)
> Bunker Hill
> Hamilton Pistol club
> Otorohanga (F & TR)
> ...





> Ok Guys, the Waikato Rifle Club may suit some of you.  Location is a farm on Scotsman Valley road - Please email waikatorifles@gmail.com for more information
> 
> We shoot every 3rd Sunday of the month, the morning session is dedicated to Service Rifle practice and involves actual match conditions for NZSRA Style shooting (New Zealand Service Rifle Association).  The afternoon session is designed for people who need to sight in or do their own practice.  In both cases the range is run with a range officer in charge - it is not a free for all - it is controlled shooting sessions.  Range goes out to 200(ish) yards.
> 
> The Otorohanga club is an NRA long range club (F-Class, etc etc) - it is very good (they have cool electronic targets) but it is not suited to sighting in there.  They are only open half of the year (summer months) - you may PM me for more details - ranges goes to 1000 yards.
> 
> Hamilton Pistol club also has a 50 metre (.223 only - at this stage) certified range but you need to be a Pistol Club member to shoot there.  This means going through the process to get your B endorsement (approx 8 months).  The beauty of this is that the club is available everyday (mostly) - If you want to try Pistol Shooting newbie nights are on Wednesday starting at 6pm. Hamilton Pistol Club


I think I've just found my next addition to my all-singing, all-dancing map.  :Have A Nice Day: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...47/index3.html

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../Leaflet2.html

----------

